# Disposable Vets?



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

:smt076 

Double amputee thrown into creek, left to die

05:09 PM CDT on Tuesday, September 5, 2006

From 11 News Staff Reports 

A war veteran confined to a wheelchair was the victim of a brutal murder over the weekend in Liberty County. 

KHOU

Barney Goodman's family is offering a reward for information leading to his killer.

Police say Barney Goodman was abducted sometime Friday night, beaten and robbed of his disability check. 

The robber then threw the double amputee over a bridge and into a creek. 

The Vietnam veteran managed to crawl out of the creek and up the embankment. 

Investigators estimate it took him eight to 10 hours to reach the point where someone could spot him from the highway. 

It was an off-duty officer who saw Goodman and called for help. 

Goodman was rushed by Life Flight to Memorial Hermann Hospital, but didn't survive. 

Before Goodman died, he was able to give police a description of the suspect and his vehicle. 

KHOU

Goodman was thrown into this creek, but managed to crawl up the embankment.

His family is devastated by the cruel manner in which he died. 

"Nobody deserves to die like this," said brother Richard Ford. 

Ford said his brother served in Vietnam and later lost both of his legs to complications from diabetes. 

He said Goodman was a good singer who once sang on stage with George Jones and other country stars. 

"He just lived every day of his life, you know, like it was his last day," said Ford. "We're gonna find out who did this" 

The family is offering a $5,000 reward for information leading to an arrest in the case. 

Police Tuesday found one of Goodman's prosthetic legs in the creek where he was thrown, but they're still looking for the killer. 


:smt076 :smt076 :smt076 :smt011 :smt011 

WM


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

My GOD! That is the worse thing I have heard in a long time. I hope they find that [email protected]&^%^$ A#*$&#* amputate his legs and throw him in the river. THAT JUST SUCKS!:smt076 :smt076 :smt076 

God bless his family and his service to this country.:smt1099 :smt1099


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

All for a disability check. Basically they killed the guy for probably a few hundred doallars. It amazes me how little people value life any more. I keep trying to get that point across to my wife and she doesn't seem to get it. Maybe this story will help drive the point home.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

How sad, and we allow scum like that to live out their lives in a cell. Thanks to the ACLU they will have AC, TV, and many more luxury's. They will never have to work for anything again. They will have food, clothes, and a dry bed to sleep in. They will live better than they did on the streets. 
There's something wrong with this picture. Can you say LIBERALS....


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Todd said:


> All for a disability check. Basically they killed the guy for probably a few hundred doallars. It amazes me how little people value life any more. I keep trying to get that point across to my wife and she doesn't seem to get it. Maybe this story will help drive the point home.


The price for a life?

I couldn't find the AP news article, which has more detail, on line. But the AP reports his check was $1800.

A quote form the article:

"You can see on the edge of the riverbank how it was all worn down, because he was trying to crawl up it."

He never gave up. All honor was his, not the scum who killed him. :smt1099

WM


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

R.I.P. Barney Goodman :smt1099 :smt1099 








Words fail me right now. 






























I hope they find this son of a bitch and let a few fellow Vets explain the error of his ways to him. I hope it takes them several days to do it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I read about that yesterday on the internet. Sad.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

2400 said:


> R.I.P. Barney Goodman :smt1099 :smt1099
> 
> I hope they find this son of a bitch and let a few fellow Vets explain the error of his ways to him. I hope it takes them several days to do it.


I am not a Vet, but

+100

WM


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Sounds like an eye for an eye is in order here.:smt011


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2006)

*Worse than the ACLU....*



Baldy said:


> How sad, and we allow scum that did this to live out their lives in a cell. Thanks to the ACLU they will have AC, TV, and many more luxury's. They will never have to work for anything again. They will have food, clothes, and a dry bed to sleep in. They will live better than they did on the streets.
> There's something wrong with this picture. Can you say LIBERALS....


....are*the scumbag social workers, PhD type "Psychologists", anti-war pu$$ies, probation "officers", "Parole" officers....the worst paid mofos who suck the butts of the worst scum man kind has to offer, and try to tell society at large that they deserve a break 'cause their momma's were crack ho's and their dad's were drug dealing ****....screw this crap...I may be a cradle to the grave Roman Catholic, but at times, I wish we had some "Islamic" justice to rid society of all this scum.:smt076 :smt076 :smt076 *


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2006)

*Well,*

*....and I am a former federal agent...I have worked several years in the criminal justice field on a federal level, and have found that the justice dispensed by a court, ultimately gets "watered" down, and becomes a social problem as opposed to a criminal problem....the fact that I have had, at best, a less than satisfactory relationship, with the mentioned "professions" leads me to believe that there is no need for them, unless we are dealing with first time, misdemeanor offendors...the fact that you are one of these guys (unbeknownst to me) should not dictate whether or not I should state my personal opinions. These are my opinions, and these are my beliefs...to state less, and be PC, would be the height of bad taste, and gross dishonesty, on my part. If you wish to take it personal, than there is not much I can do...*


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

I'd like to have about 15 min with that piece of shit.......then I'll pass him onto 2400 and dustoff I doubt he makes it much further.......


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Dustoff '68 said:


> *.. and be PC, would be the height of bad taste, and gross dishonesty, on my part. ...*


You know, we've had our dissagreements in the past, but I agree with ya 110% right there. Call 'em like you see 'em.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> I'd like to have about 15 min with that piece of shit.......then I'll pass him onto 2400 and dustoff I doubt he makes it much further.......


You pass him to me and there won't be anything left for Dustoff.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

2400 said:


> You pass him to me and there won't be anything left for Dustoff.


Use some restarint man!!!!! We're going for a slow, painful death here......:smt062


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> Use some restarint man!!!!! We're going for a slow, painful death here......:smt062


Yes we are, your point?


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> The price for a life?
> 
> I couldn't find the AP news article, which has more detail, on line. But the AP reports his check was $1800.
> 
> ...


As a scumbag PhD "Psychologist" I am not offended by Dustoff 68.

However, I would like this thread to regain its focus: An honorable man lost his life to a scumbag (who hopefully was not a psychologist) and I wanted the loss to be respectfully noted here.

Lets focus our outrage on the killer.

Lets honor a man who never gave up, despite the war, despite the double amputation, despite the beating he took by society before the beating he took by the scumbag.

To me, that's a hero.

:smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099

WM


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Lets focus our outrage on the killer.
> 
> Lets honor a man who never gave up, despite the war, despite the double amputation, despite the beating he took by society before the beating he took by the scumbag.
> 
> ...


+ Gazzilion


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> As a scumbag PhD "Psychologist" I am not offended by Dustoff 68.
> 
> However, I would like this thread to regain its focus: An honorable man lost his life to a scumbag (who hopefully was not a psychologist) and I wanted the loss to be respectfully noted here.
> 
> ...


WOW, well said WM.


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

Dirtbag. The bad guy(s) will rot in hell..

My thoughts and prayers go out to Barney Goodman's family..

W


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Well, I'm a little late coming in here, but after JW, 2400, and Dustoff got through with the dirtbag(s), and if there was anything left...

I'd get a few hard paratrooper Iraq vets from my unit and we'd get medieval on those scumsucking maggots.

Rest in peace, brother Goodman.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> As a scumbag PhD "Psychologist" I am not offended by Dustoff 68.
> 
> However, I would like this thread to regain its focus: An honorable man lost his life to a scumbag (who hopefully was not a psychologist) and I wanted the loss to be respectfully noted here.
> 
> ...


Salute!:smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

They arrested the 2 guys who did it:

http://www.click2houston.com/news/9804198/detail.html


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Kenneth Dollery








Hollis Buckley

*


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

"We don't believe this was the intent as far as murder, and so it obviously turned out worse than what they thought," Capt. Chip Fairchild said.

HOW THE HELL DID THIS OFFICER COME TO THIS OPINION!!!!!

IT'S MURDER!:smt076 :smt076 :smt076 :smt076 :smt076 :smt076 :smt076 DID I MISS SOMETHING?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Dustoff '68 said:


> ....are*the scumbag social workers, PhD type "Psychologists", anti-war pu$$ies, probation "officers", "Parole" officers....the worst paid mofos who suck the butts of the worst scum man kind has to offer, *


I deleted my original responses after having time to kewl off. But, I would venture to say that no one here would appreciate their profession being jumped on and commented upon as you did (me being a probation officer). I'm surprised no one else has said anything. I really appreciate being insulted in such a manner on my own site; especially on such a thread as this...


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I deleted my original responses after having time to kewl off. But, I would venture to say that no one here would appreciate their profession being jumped on and commented upon as you did (me being a probation officer). I'm surprised no one else has said anything. I really appreciate being insulted in such a manner on my own site; especially on such a thread as this...


Without hi-jacking the thread, I do think the insult was uncalled for. The court officers (probation) I interact with are all about as conservative as most of us are and do not advocate the liberal ideology. I am assuming the ones Dustoff knows are not like that but a general statement about all in that profession is unfair. Just my $.02


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2006)

*I appreciate the fact that you have taken....*



Shipwreck said:


> I deleted my original responses after having time to kewl off. But, I would venture to say that no one here would appreciate their profession being jumped on and commented upon as you did (me being a probation officer). I'm surprised no one else has said anything. I really appreciate being insulted in such a manner on my own site; especially on such a thread as this...


....*the time to respond....cooler heads always prevail....I too have had some mis-givings about my post, and wish to apologize to anyone who may have been offended...it still doesn't change the fact that I have many issues with the sociological/psychological folk who, in great part, have the biggest hand in deciding who gets back on the street, and I have witnessed hundreds of decisions by these folk, that only led to a more horrific re-occurance of anti-social/criminal behaviors committed by those very miscreants who were given a 2nd, 3rd, 4th, umpteenth chance. I am most curious of the history of these murderers...juvenile, school behaviors, jail/prison time, number of offenses...

Peace Ship,

Al*


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I'd sure like to help these 2 asshats make bail and take them for a little vacation in the country.


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Dustoff '68 said:


> ....*the time to respond....cooler heads always prevail....I too have had some mis-givings about my post, and wish to apologize to anyone who may have been offended...it still doesn't change the fact that I have many issues with the sociological/psychological folk who, in great part, have the biggest hand in deciding who gets back on the street, and I have witnessed hundreds of decisions by these folk, that only led to a more horrific re-occurance of anti-social/criminal behaviors committed by those very miscreants who were given a 2nd, 3rd, 4th, umpteenth chance. I am most curious of the history of these murderers...juvenile, school behaviors, jail/prison time, number of offenses...
> 
> Peace Ship,
> 
> Al*


What kind of apology is that?

You just better not start talking about my profession... No talent bums... Otherwise, we'll have a problem... :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2006)

*And what profession may that be????*



DennyCrane said:


> What kind of apology is that?
> 
> You just better not start talking about my profession... No talent bums... Otherwise, we'll have a problem... :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


*...Pimp Daddy?:mrgreen: :smt082 :mrgreen: :smt082  :smt082 :smt1099 *


----------

